# Manual for DeWalt 1370 Radial Arm Saw?



## SPinonit (6 Jan 2015)

I think I've been lucky to pick up one of these RAS for a bargain price. It seems in good condition and appears to be working fine too, however, it is missing any manual(s) and if possible I'd like to find a copy so that I can set it up properly and get to work using it.

I've searched this forum and the web in general, but coming up with blanks at the moment. This appears to be the last thread on this website, but no indication of outcome. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to obtain one, other than what was already covered in the earlier thread? If not, is there a set up guide to radial arm saws anywhere that I might be able to use?

I was thinking about contacting the older thread's OP to see if he had any luck, but his last visit was around the time of that post way back in 2006....

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Myfordman (6 Jan 2015)

Most of the DW RAS are very similar. Search for posts here about RAS manuals by misterfish. His website hosts numerous manuals on these machines.


----------



## acewoodturner (7 Jan 2015)

Get yourself a copy of the book written by Mr Sawdust on the RAS. It will tell you all you need to know about them. Just google it and you can get a free download.


----------



## Higon (7 Jan 2015)

I've got the original manual for the DW110 (off ebay), if you get no joy there or elsewhere, drop me a pm. It looks to be the original manual that came with that model of saw. It covers installation, setup, maintenance etc. I believe it to be circa 1985. 

It was a while ago I looked into these but IIRC the 1370 is the 12" version of the 110? Of course I could be recalling incorrectly!


----------



## SPinonit (7 Jan 2015)

Higon":12tfk0r9 said:


> I've got the original manual for the DW110 (off ebay), if you get no joy there or elsewhere, drop me a pm. It looks to be the original manual that came with that model of saw. It covers installation, setup, maintenance etc. I believe it to be circa 1985.
> 
> It was a while ago I looked into these but IIRC the 1370 is the 12" version of the 110? Of course I could be recalling incorrectly!


 Thanks! I Googled 'DW110' and came up with what appears to be a pdf of the same manual that you have? DW110 Manual 

It certainly looks like the same type of design, so I should be able to use it to help set up my 1370.

By 'eck, its a bit of a beast tho'. I've got no idea how the seller lifted the saw complete into the back of my car from his back garden on his own. I can only use one arm/hand, hence buying a RAS (I think it should be safer for me than a table saw or circular saw), but even though my neighbour works in the building industry, both he and I stuggled to lift it together out of my car into my garage. They certainly made them heavy duty back then (70's or 80's?).


----------



## Higon (8 Jan 2015)

yep, thats the one. although the scan does nothing to share the garish orange colour of the front page! The quality of the photos is also a bit iffy in places but if you can't make them out let me know. I'll PM you some other good info I have about it, (from an operator who used one in anger as it were.) I'm not going to post the info on a public thread as the Health Safety elves will be falling over each other hijacking the thread with unsolicited advice!

That's strange, it took two of us to get it from the car too! lol... (I'm sure I had the heavy end). The 1940 / 50's versions were apparently even heavier, imagine cast iron instead of plastic parts? Portable they were not.

Something you might be able to help me with, if you have it; part numbers 5080, 5084, 5088, 5092. I'm looking for the dimensions for them. I had some shards of chipboard hanging onto the bolts but not enough to make out the correct sizes. I've got a huge lump of kitchen worktop attached to it at the moment but it doesn't look right.


----------



## misterfish (8 Jan 2015)

I haven't got anything specifically for the 1370, but many of the older DW RAS were similar. My 1251 came with the DW manual http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DW1251.pdf and also the Powershop manual that gives a lot more information http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DeWalt_P ... ndbook.pdf

Misterfish


----------



## jumps (8 Jan 2015)

misterfish":3noc45g0 said:


> I haven't got anything specifically for the 1370, but many of the older DW RAS were similar. My 1251 came with the DW manual http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DW1251.pdf and also the Powershop manual that gives a lot more information http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DeWalt_P ... ndbook.pdf
> 
> Misterfish



really useful

acquired an ELU branded version which looks pretty much identical

having scanned these I wonder why I'm only using this for basic cross cutting! Now where to get the basic router mounting from :?: I suspect the pof 500 is 43mm (and will be checking in a moment!


----------



## misterfish (9 Jan 2015)

jumps":2q6d2u3f said:


> acquired an ELU branded version which looks pretty much identical
> 
> having scanned these I wonder why I'm only using this for basic cross cutting! Now where to get the basic router mounting from :?: I suspect the pof 500 is 43mm (and will be checking in a moment!



Yes - Dewalt took over Elu and the machines are really the same.

As for the router brackets - my machine came with the smaller bracket which does fit my pof 500. As for where you can get one - I don't think thy are generally available now but (along with other useful RAS stuff) they do get listed from time to time on Ebay. 

Misterfish


----------



## SPinonit (10 Jan 2015)

Higon":bputahki said:


> Something you might be able to help me with, if you have it; part numbers 5080, 5084, 5088, 5092. I'm looking for the dimensions for them. I had some shards of chipboard hanging onto the bolts but not enough to make out the correct sizes. I've got a huge lump of kitchen worktop attached to it at the moment but it doesn't look right.


Sorry, I can't help you on this occasion, as it didn't come with those table parts - just with two blank mdf rectangles the previous owner had intended to make up.


----------



## SPinonit (11 Jan 2015)

I need another couple of bits of advice/info - if anyone is able to help?

I'm sure I read somewhere that the RAS can be broken down into three main parts for ease of transporting/handling and to help get it set up on the stand? As I onlu use one arm, lifting this bulky item onto the stand would be near impossible.

I've searched and searched, both this website and the web in general, but I just can't find the article. I've slid the motor unit out of the arm - that was easy and allows me access to the rollers etc for cleaning. I've assumed the other two parts are the arm and the base. From looking at the RAS, it seems more likely that the arm is removed complete with the post? Alternatively, please tell me if I'm totally off track here and should not be trying to split the RAS.

I also need the 8 bolts to secure the RAS to the stand and they look like M10 bolts, but the manual does not seem to specify their size. If anyone can confirm they are M10, that'd be breat, otherwise I'll take a leg f the stand to my local hardware store and size it up there.

Finally, the arbor nut is larger than ant of my spanners, so I'll need to by one. The manual suggests I need 24mm, but grateful if anyone can confirm.

Thanks


----------



## misterfish (12 Jan 2015)

I think the best thing is to remove the 4 nuts and bolts that hold the arm to the base frame - parts 33 -35 on the diagram http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Dewalt-Spare-Part ... 68303.aspx 

I'll have a look at my spanner and allen key needed to change blades and measure them later today. I'll also look at the bolts mentioned above and let you know what I find.

Misterfish


----------



## misterfish (12 Jan 2015)

My arbor nut spanner is 24mm, the allen key that fits into the end of the arbor to stop it rotating when tightening or loosening the blade is 8mm. Short of dismantling the saw it looks as if the nuts, bolts and washers that hold the column to the base are 14mm.

Hope this is of use.

Misterfish


----------



## SPinonit (12 Jan 2015)

misterfish":2qk52mzl said:


> Hope this is of use.Misterfish


That's brilliant, cheers!


----------



## SPinonit (1 Feb 2015)

Slight update on my RAS; I've managed to get the saw secured onto the stand and I've given it a bit of a clean up. However, I cannot find any dimensions for the four table parts. Without these, I'm just guessing sizes, so I'm wondering whether anyone has info on the original parts' dimensions, or of they can let me know what works for them? I need to get the table built so that I can use the beast.

Thanks


----------



## jumps (1 Feb 2015)

SPinonit":1p5cyukk said:


> Slight update on my RAS; I've managed to get the saw secured onto the stand and I've given it a bit of a clean up. However, I cannot find any dimensions for the four table parts. Without these, I'm just guessing sizes, so I'm wondering whether anyone has info on the original parts' dimensions, or of they can let me know what works for them? I need to get the table built so that I can use the beast.
> 
> Thanks



be interesting to know!

like Higon I just use a simple table.

The full split set up.is clearly more relevant to use for ripping, which I don't use it for as I have T'S and BS


----------



## SPinonit (1 Feb 2015)

Hmm, so I finally discovered some dimensions, just not sure if they are correct for my saw....I think they'll do as a starting point/trial, but it would be great if someone could confirm? A post on 'Toolmonger' suggests the individual component sizes are: 40″ wide. The front piece is 16″. The two secondary pieces are 7″ and 4″.


----------



## misterfish (2 Feb 2015)

Have a look at dewalt-radial-arm-saw-t57209.html?hilit=table where I posted a couple of pictures of my table - basically some worktop withthe ability to move the fence backwads and forwards a bit to allow cutting of thicker and thin material. I'm still using the same set up and have felt no need to change or improve it/

Misterfish


----------

